Ask HN: Will I lose traffic If I use a .co domain instead of .com? - startupflix
======
sybercecurity
Why not both? If the site gets popular, you run the risk of squatters taking
the alternative (.co or .com) and hosting ads/malware, etc. Something to think
about anyway.

I haven't seen any studies that .co is worse or better than .com. My gut
reaction is that most non-technical people assume ".com", so if they see
"www.example.co" they would type "www.example.com" out of habit and/or
thinking the .co was a typo.

That's if they know the URL in the first place. I would bet most people just
enter the "example" part in the address bar and assume Google or Bing will do
the rest for them.

~~~
startupflix
Thanks :)

------
gk1
No.

~~~
startupflix
But according to some online articles .com domain should be the first
priority. According to my teachers, friends they suggested me the same.

~~~
gk1
That's not for any SEO reason. The .com TLD is preferred because it's easier
to remember—it's what everyone is used to.

